# pam_tacplus invalid user



## zeki893 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi I'm trying to use pam_tacplus with sshd. I used the template_user option but I still get invalid user. When I add the user locally it has no problems authenticating the user. Has anybody worked with this before?


```
/etc/pam.d/sshd
auth            required        pam_tacplus.so          try_first_pass template_user=taka
account         required        pam_nologin.so
account         required        pam_login_access.so
account         required        pam_unix.so
session         required        pam_permit.so
password        required        pam_unix.so             no_warn try_first_pass
```


```
Apr  9 18:57:39 nms4 sshd[1204]: Invalid user test4 from x.x.x.x
```


----------

